# Wunschbike: Ion 17



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

Nach einem bereits erfolgreichen Thread vor ca 2 Jahren (auch wenn das Resultat (ion 16) nicht ganz dem Wunsch des Threaderstellers entsprach) starte ich einen zweiten, ähnlichen, Versuch; es wurde bereits genug hier und da gefachsimpelt, kritisiert, Vorstellungen diskutiert. Hier der Versuch in gebündelter Form.

Ich denk, dass eine Lücke im N Portfolie schwer wegzudiskutieren ist, da kein Bike zwischen dem bald erscheinenden Ion 16 650B (150mm im Heck) und dem neuen DH'ler (200mm) fungiert. 

Hier in etwa meine Vorstellung vom Ion 17 26' (umrüstbar auf 27,5') in Grösse L mit ner Gabel von 555 EBL:

Oberrohr:                615mm
Sitzrohr:                 470mm
Steuerrohr:             140mm
Radstand:               1185mm
Sitzrohrüberstand:    100mm
Schrittfreiheit:          755mm

Reach:                     433mm
Stack:                     607mm

Lenkwinkel:              65,5
Sitzwinkel:               73,5
Tretlagerhöhe:          16mm
Hinerbaulänge:          426mm
BSA Tretlagerbreite:   73mm

dazu:

- Ordentliche Reifenfreiheit
- Gabelfreigabe: bis 565mm EBL
- ZS
- PM
- 142/12
- ISCG 05
- Wechselbare Ausfallenden 26/27,5'

Federwegsverstellung/Geometrieverstellung via EK nicht unbedingt nötig...

Was meint die Community, was meint Nicolai? Ist sowas technisch realisierbar?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. September 2013)

333mm reach bei 615mm Oberrohr?
Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

warum?

LW      65,8
Reach  436
stack   609

(rest unverändert)

wär auch noch ne super option


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. September 2013)

Ein reach-Wert um die 430mm wäre bei der Oberrohrlänge im Normbereich, wie willst Du 10cm weniger realisieren ohne fast über der Hinterradnabe zu sitzen (und welcher Sitzwinkel resultiert daraus)?
Ich  glaube allerdings, daß Du Dich einfach verschrieben hast, oder?


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

Klar mit ner 4 vorn 

Ich verbesser es mal oben, danke


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2013)

bin dabei...  

das ION 16 hat mir hinten etwas wenig federweg.

 jedoch BITTE ohne Wechselbare Ausfallenden


----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus du meinst beim Radstand 1185 mm und nicht 1085 mm ?

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht wo sich dein Vorschlag groß von nem normalen Ion 16 (mit 170er Gabel und /oder ggf. Angleset) absetzt. Klar hier und da ist es noch nen cm oder ° aber ich glaube kaum dass es da so groß spürbare Unterschiede gäbe die ein neues Modell rechtfertigen.


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

klar.... ist verbessert!

Falls es noch fehlerquellen gibt....

Sitzrohr, stack, schrittfreiheit, sitzrohrüberstand, grössere gabelfreiheit sind, wie ich finde doch "nennenswerte" unterschiede und eben die flexibilität bzgl. laufradgrösse.

Und das Ion 16 26' läuft zudem doch aus...? So wäre ein 150mm bike das dickste, den reinen DH'er mal ausgebommen, im stall....


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus du meinst beim Radstand 1185 mm und nicht 1085 mm ?
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht wo sich dein Vorschlag groß von nem normalen Ion 16 (mit 170er Gabel und /oder ggf. Angleset) absetzt. Klar hier und da ist es noch nen cm oder ° aber ich glaube kaum dass es da so groß spürbare Unterschiede gäbe die ein neues Modell rechtfertigen.



Aber Artur will doch mehr Federweg ...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. September 2013)

Ehhm. Ihr seid doch selber dran Schuld das so hässliche spacer Türme notwendig sind. Das halt so wenn Möchtegern Ingenieure etwas wollen. Das N hat kein weiteres Interesse an weiteren fails.
Außerdem sind sie so arm dran das sie keine 26 Bikes anbieten können....


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Was will man mit einem 26er noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

Spass haben


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Ohne Reifen... 

Ich würde mir ein 29er mit 160mm wünschen!


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

...oder all jenes was mit 650b/29' schlechter geht 

Ich glaub nicht, dass N ein 160er 29' mit ihrer bauform hinkriegt....?beim 650B ion wird der FW ja schon auf 150 beschnitten


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Vor ein paar Jahren waren 130mm Downhill. 
Evtl. kommen auch mal ungerade Rohre.


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

Ich würde mir ein ein ION18 wünschen  das wäre mal inovativ


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. September 2013)

Ion 17 wäre ne gute Idee. Werte oben find ich gut, plus trailkey. Werte oben wären dann high... Low dann Lenkwinkel 64,5 und Tretlagerhöhe ca. 7 mm.

Ohne Sitzrohrgusset.
Dämpferlänge mind. 222mm.
Dickeres Unterrohr ähnlich Ion 20 

Größe M mit 595mm Oberrohr und ca 440mm Sitzrohr.
1.5 Steuerrohr

Wobei man schin sagen muss, dass so ein 17er schon verdammt nahe am 16er dran ist. Ob sich sowas lohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

EK bräucht ich nicht unbedingt...hätt ich aber auch kein weiteres problem mit.
Wie gesagt, ich finde schon, dass es neben den parallelitäten, doch unterschiede gäbe...

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der lösung beim Ibis HDR?


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2013)

ION 17 klingt schoiße, ich wäre für ION Ultimate  

Geo wie beim 18er aber das Oberrohr 1cm länger. 200mm Federweg.


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich wäre für ION Ultimate



200mm? Meinste das etwa ernsthaft?


----------



## US. (11. September 2013)

Hi,

ein ION FR muÃ her!

Warum?
-Das ION 16 ist toll aber bzgl. Federweg an der untersten Grenze fÃ¼r einen Freerider der alles abdecken soll von DH bis Enduro. Dazu kommt  die Begrenzung bei der Gabel auf 555mm EBL.

-Der Nachfolger wird ohnehin weniger Federweg bekommen (150mm)

-Das neue ION-DH ist ein ausschlieÃlicher Downhiller.

-Das ION 18 ist nicht mehr verfÃ¼gbar, war aber auch nicht so ganz passgenau. Etwas dick und eigentlich ein Downhiller.

Also klafft eine LÃ¼cke zwischen den zahlreichen Overmountain-Enduros mit 150mm und dem Downhiller. Ausgerechnet da wo Nicolai beheimatet ist und eine lange Tradition hat.
Vorschlag fÃ¼r die Characteristik und Konzeptmerkmale eines ION FR:
Da die 650B-Seuche nicht aufzuhalten ist, setzen wir das ReifenmaÃ 27,5â als PrÃ¤misse.

-Design analog ION 16 und ION-DH.

-SchÃ¶ne Gussets kompakt und dreidimensional

-Umlenkhebel am Unterrohr

-Anlenkung leicht progressiv Ã¤hnl. ION 16

-Sitzrohr gerade und nur leicht nach vorne versetzt bei steilem virtuellen Sitzwinkel von 75Â°. Das schafft Platz fÃ¼r die groÃen RÃ¤der und Federweg und tritt sich besser.

-Referenz-Auslegung fÃ¼r ca. 562mm EBL bei 27,5â. ZulÃ¤ssig +/- 10mm. Damit sind 180mm-Gabeln bei 27,5â einbaubar. Die Metric 180mm hat beispielsweise 571mm. 170er Gabeln oder 160er Gabeln (552mm EBL) sind damit auch mÃ¶glich mit kleinen Anpassungen durch die untere Lagerschale.

-KompatibilitÃ¤t mit 26â:
Schwingenyoke gerade und kein Hufeisen wie bislang. Damit sind 26â und 27,5â ohne weitere Anpassungen einbaubar.
Der kleinere Radius von 26â wird am Hinterrad durch eine grÃ¶Ãere Ausfederung von 10mm angeglichen. Das geht Ã¼ber eine verstellbare DÃ¤mpferaufnahme vorne oder einen Flip im Umlenkhebel. Funktioniert vÃ¶llig problemlos winkelneutral ohne austauschbare Ausfallenden!
An der Front sind +/- 10mm vÃ¶llig unkritisch.

ÃberschlÃ¤gige Ermittlung was benÃ¶tigt wird und was  geht: 
Niedrigste Front: Mit 170mm Gabel bei 26â. 555mm EBL, 345mm Radius
HÃ¶chste Front: 180mm Gabel bei 27,5â: 571mm EBL, 357mm Radius.
Wir rechnen mal vereinfacht axial in Steuerrohrrichtung:
Nur 28mm HÃ¶henunterschied liegen am Steuerrohr an zwischen den beliebten 170er 26â Gabeln und 180er bei 27,5â. Alles andere wie 180mm 26â oder 160mm 27,5â liegt eh dazwischen.

+/-10mm Varianz sei akzeptiert bzgl. Der Referenzauslegung. Das entspricht +/- 0,5Â° Lenkwinkel oder +/- 3,5mm TretlagerhÃ¶he. Dann mÃ¼sste man gerade einmal  8mm Ã¼ber die untere Lagerschale ausgleichen. Von Reset gibt es bereits eine ZS56-Schale mit +5mm. Die letzten 3mm schenken wir uns oder beauftragen Reset mit einer +8mm-Schale.

Damit ergibt sich das ReferenzeinbaumaÃ: âLÃ¤ngste Gabel bei grÃ¶Ãtem Radâ minus 10mm:
Also [email protected],5â: Das sind 562mm EBL.

Mit dieser Auslegung, zwei verschiedenen unteren Lagerschalen und einem angepassten Flip im Umlenkhebel (oder variabler DÃ¤mpferaufnahme) kann ich also problemlos 26â, 27,5â in Kombination mit allen Enduro oder Freeridegabeln fahren. Und das bei geringster Varianz in der Geometrie!
26â: 170mm bis 180mm
27,5â: 160mm bis 180mm

-Hinterbau, TretlagergehÃ¤use:
Bin inzwischen Fan von 150/157er Hinterbauten, da steife HinterrÃ¤der mÃ¶glich sind und der Hinterbau auch steifer ist. Problem: Derzeit nur eine leichte akzeptable Kurbel am Markt verfÃ¼gbar (SRAM XO-DH)
 Kann verstehen, wenn das aufgrund mangelnder KompatibilitÃ¤t abgelehnt wird. Daher kein Dogma.

-Federweg: 180mm, ggf. auch etwas weniger. Da muÃ man den besten KompromiÃ aus Sitzwinkel, Sitzrohrlage und KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge treffen. Mit 75er Sitzwinkel wÃ¤re 180mm gut machbar, 170mm wÃ¤ren aber auch noch iO.

-Lenkwinkel bei GabelreferenzmaÃ: ca. 65Â°

-Tretlager tief analog ION 16, ION 18. Ca. 345 mm.

-Stack sollte sich mit den anvisierten Gabeln wieder in vernÃ¼nftige Bereiche ansiedeln. (beim ION 16 zu tief)

-Zielgewicht < 3500g


GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein ION FR muß her!




oder noch besser ein ION-AM genau wie der von dir beschrieben ist. 

mit max. 160-180mm Federweg für vorne und hinten.


----------



## stuk (11. September 2013)

in carbon dann bitte


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> in carbon dann bitte



Nicolai Carbon? Darauf kannst Du wohl ewig warten


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ein ION FR muß her!
> 
> ...



Och menno, wollte gerade ein Ion AFR vorschlagen ...

Außerdem bin ich für ein Fett-Angle-Set!


----------



## US. (11. September 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Och menno, wollte gerade ein Ion AFR vorschlagen ...
> 
> Außerdem bin ich für ein Fett-Angle-Set!



Damit ergeben sich natürlich noch weitere Optionen.
Bei workscomponents gibts was das Herz begehrt!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> in carbon dann bitte



das ist jezt nicht fair... das du dazwischen feuerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

@US

Klingt bereits sehr durchdacht dein Konzept.
Meine frage bei deiner 26/27,5' kompatibilitätslösung: bleiben die kettenstreben dann jeweils gleich (zu) lang ?


Würde bei deiner 26er variante die tretlagerhöhe gleich bleiben (im vergleich zu der 27,5er ausführung) ? (Extrem) Tiefe tretlager find ich als extrem störend auf tour, bei langsamen höheren absätzen...


----------



## US. (11. September 2013)

Kettenstrebe bleibt. Das ist das einfachste.
Bei Verzicht auf Umwerfer und steilem Sitzwinkel, kann die aber durchaus kurz ausfallen. 430mm sind kein Problem.

Tretlagerhöhe bleibt gleich bei 26". Das wird durch stärkere Ausfederung angepasst (am Umlenkhebel oder vorderer Dämpferbefestigung).
Nur die Gabel sollte bei 26" nicht zu kurz sein. 180mm oder 170mm mit verlängerter Lagerschale.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

Den verzicht aufn umwerfer würd ich gern in kauf nehmen wenn die Kettenstrebe kurz bliebe. 430mm wären noch OK, wobei den ein oder anderen mm weniger wär noch besser.


----------



## OldSchool (11. September 2013)

Lenkwinkel eher in Richtung 63,5-64 Grad, Tretlager auf keinen Fall zu tief gerade bei 180mm FW lieber um die 15mm über den Achsen. 

Für tiefe Race Action gibt es ja das 16er oder das DH Modell.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht wo sich dein Vorschlag groß von nem normalen Ion 16 (mit 170er Gabel und /oder ggf. Angleset) absetzt. Klar hier und da ist es noch nen cm oder ° aber ich glaube kaum dass es da so groß spürbare Unterschiede gäbe die ein neues Modell rechtfertigen.



+



> Wobei man schin sagen muss, dass so ein 17er schon verdammt nahe am 16er dran ist. Ob sich sowas lohnt...



Naja, wenns ION 16 ein ein ION 16 bleiben würde, dann hätte ja auch keiner ein Problem damit und auch ich wär voll eurer Meinung.
Aber es bleibt ja nur der Name, weil sie ja schon ein ION 15 haben und es deswegen wohl nicht umbenennen können.
Vielleicht sollten sie es ION 15 2.0 nennen ...aber es ION 16 zu nennen, obwohl es nur 15cm Federweg hat, ist einfach blöde

Mir wäre übriegens die Kettenstrebenlänge egal. Wichtiger finde ich das das Sattelrohr da am Tretlager endet wo es es auch vorher gemacht hat...

G.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand glaubhaft ubd durch realistische ErFAHRungen erklären, warum euch die 160 mm des Ion 16 Trailstaubsaugers nicht reichen?


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Es wird doch in Zukunft auf 150mm schrumpfen, wegen 27,5, darum geht es doch eigentlich im großen und ganzen.


----------



## OldSchool (11. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand glaubhaft ubd durch realistische ErFAHRungen erklären, warum euch die 160 mm des Ion 16 Trailstaubsaugers nicht reichen?



Darum geht es nicht. Wir sind krasse Fahrer und brauchen krasses Material.


----------



## US. (11. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand glaubhaft ubd durch realistische ErFAHRungen erklären, warum euch die 160 mm des Ion 16 Trailstaubsaugers nicht reichen?



Ich hatte ein Helius FR in den verschiedensten Ausbaustufen mit Luftgabel, Coilgabel, Luftdämpfer, Coildämpfer.
Ein Helius AM mit Luft/Coil
Ein ION 18 mit 200mm Coildämpfer und jetzt Luftdämpfer 180mm.

Glaub mir; zwischen 200mm und 160mm ist schon ein Unterschied. Nicht daß man damit technisch mehr fahren könnte. Aber Ballern im Bikepark ist was anderes; souveräner, schneller, ermüdungsfreier. Und auch Gardaseetrails wie 601, Skull, etc, die man sich vielleicht selbst erkurbelt, kann man so schon recht lässig runterschnalzen  Auch als alter Sack ;-)
Und auch bei der Gabel ist ein Unterschied zwischen einer steifen Marzocchi 66, RS Totem oder eben einer der modischen 34mm "Enduroluftgabeln".

200mm sind andererseits für normales Trailsurfen und Touren etwas dick angezogen und unhandlich, daher der Kompromiß mit 170/180mm und Option auf eine entsprechende Gabel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. September 2013)

ahso...du willst also ne Sänfte, die dich überall drüber thrashen lässt...

und 180 mm für ein Trailbike?

vielleicht sind das doch zwei unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete,
die lassen sich halt nicht unbedingt in ein Bike packen.

Trailbike und Freerider...
Ja klar, das Helius AM war doch beides sagt ihr gleich.
aber > 15 kg für ein Trailbike?

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, das euch 160 mm reichen
oder ein DHler her müsste.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Es wird doch in Zukunft auf 150mm schrumpfen, wegen 27,5, darum geht es doch eigentlich im großen und ganzen.



wie du siehst hat man dich (uns) 3 zitate unter deinem immer noch nicht verstanden .


----------



## lakekeman (11. September 2013)

Das Argument ist doch, dass 150mm mit nem 27,5" Rad sich wie 160mm bei 26" anfühlen / verhalten.

Also mir reichen 160mm (oder dann 150?  ) locker fürs Enduro. Das Ion ist sogar manchmal etwas zu soft bzw. schaukelt ein bisschen tief rein wenn ich spontan antreten muss.

170-180mm kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, zu träge bzw. nicht agil / spritzig genug. Zumindest an einem Trail / Enduro / AM Bike womit man richtig Gas geben will.

Klar ist das fürs Runterholzen schön aber das wäre für mich eine andere Bikekategorie.

Dies ist meine persönliche Ansicht, andere Meinungen können abweichen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das Argument ist doch, dass 150mm mit nem 27,5" Rad sich wie 160mm bei 26" anfühlen / verhalten.



Das ist nur eine Stammtischverkäuferparole die ständig als pauschale Wahrheit wiederholt wird und die ich echt langsam nicht mehr hören kann

Die meisten wollen halt nicht das ihr Federweg bei steigendem Gewicht veringert wird

G.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2013)

die meisten hier wollen irgendwie mehr Federweg ohne ihn objektiv zu brauchen


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Vollkommen egal, auf die Länge des Federweges kommt es an. Wer Anderes behauptet ist hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (11. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Stammtischverkäuferparole die ständig als pauschale Wahrheit wiederholt wird und die ich echt langsam nicht mehr hören kann



Vorsicht, ich gebe nur das "Argument" der Bikeindustrie wieder, dabei handelt es sich nicht um meine persönlich Erfahrung.
Ich hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" zu fahren und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.
Dass der Federweg nur reduziert wird, weil man sonst technisch kein ordentliches Bike mehr konstruieren kann, ist mir klar


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> die meisten hier wollen irgendwie mehr Federweg ohne ihn objektiv zu brauchen



Was redest du?


Ich denk auch, dass es, wie schon von jörg gesagt wurde, primär ein spruch ist. Natürlich wird die branche einen der negativpunkte der steigenden laufradgrösse nicht breittreten. Sie werden dir die vermutliche wahrheit nicht sagen, dass sie wegen den grösseren laufrädern in einen bautechnischen engpass kommen und demnach eine reduzierung des FW's oft unausweilich ist


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ich gebe nur das "Argument" der Bikeindustrie wieder, dabei handelt es sich nicht um meine persönlich Erfahrung.
> Ich hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" zu fahren und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.
> Dass der Federweg nur reduziert wird, weil man sonst technisch kein ordentliches Bike mehr konstruieren kann, ist mir klar



Hatte ich auch garnet so aufgefaßt von dir das es deine eigene Meinung war.

G.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was redest du?



was ich rede?

ich sage, das die meisten auch mit 150 mm Federweg sehr gut bedient sind.


----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das Argument ist doch, dass 150mm mit nem 27,5" Rad sich wie 160mm bei 26" anfühlen / verhalten...


Naja, am Ende sind 15 cm Federweg einfach 15 cm Federweg, daran ändert auch eine andere Radgröße nur bedingt was. Diese macht sich primär durch etwas leichteres Überrollen bemerkbar. Wie effizient man 15 oder 16 cm Federweg nutzt ist eher eine Set-Up-Frage, nicht unbedingt eine der LRS-Größe.

Nur: Warum muss Nicolai den Federweg um 10 mm für 650B/27,5 reduzieren? Geht das nicht anders zu lösen?

Und ob ION 17 oder 18: Solche Freerider/Parkbikes hatten gefühlt einen eher schweren Stand in den letzten Jahren, aber es schein ja offensichtlich wieder Bedarf zu herrschen, also why not?


----------



## lakekeman (11. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ....



Ich zitiere mich selbst.



lakekeman schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ich gebe nur das "Argument" der Bikeindustrie wieder, dabei handelt es sich nicht um meine persönlich Erfahrung.
> Ich hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" zu fahren und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.
> Dass der Federweg nur reduziert wird, weil man sonst technisch kein ordentliches Bike mehr konstruieren kann, ist mir klar


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Stammtischverkäuferparole die ständig als pauschale Wahrheit wiederholt wird und die ich echt langsam nicht mehr hören kann



mit einem ähnlichen satz wird das mehrgewicht der getrieberäder schöngeredet


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mit einem ähnlichen satz wird das mehrgewicht der getrieberäder schöngeredet



Pahh...mit Kettenschaltungsfahrern diskutier ich doch garnet über Getriebe
Sind Getriebe zu schwer, bist du zu schwach

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2013)

@NoStyle

Ich denk die wenigsten wollen ein reines parkbike, sondern einfach ein ordentliches, stabiles und vielfältiges enduro (mit mehr als 150mm fw) das auch im park laune maucht und nicht vor dickeren brocken zurückschrecken muss


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Ich denk die wenigsten wollen ein reines parkbike, sondern einfach ein ordentliches, stabiles und vielfältiges enduro (mit mehr als 150mm fw) das auch im park laune maucht und nicht vor dickeren brocken zurückschrecken muss



like Helius AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst.





lakekeman schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ich gebe nur das "Argument" der Bikeindustrie wieder, dabei handelt es sich nicht um meine persönlich Erfahrung.
> Ich hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit ein 27,5" zu fahren und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.
> Dass der Federweg nur reduziert wird, weil man sonst technisch kein ordentliches Bike mehr konstruieren kann, ist mir klar


Das habe ich schon verstanden und war nicht _gegen_ Dich gemünzt. Im Gegenteil - das Argument größere Laufräder + weniger Federweg = kleinere Laufräder + etwas mehr Federweg zieht nur bedingt, bzw. gilt bestenfalls für 29zöller! 



trailterror schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> 
> Ich denk die wenigsten wollen ein reines parkbike, sondern einfach ein ordentliches, stabiles und vielfältiges enduro (mit mehr als 150mm fw) das auch im park laune maucht und nicht vor dickeren brocken zurückschrecken muss


Richtig! Deswegen wundert es mich auch dass Nicolai für 650B/27,5 beim ION-16 den Federweg reduzieren muss, anstatt nochmal die Konstruktion entsprechend zu überarbeiten. Am Ende reden wir von 12,5 Millimeter, die in der Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und Raderhebungskurve verarbeitet werden müssen. Einfach nur den Federweg zu reduzieren hört sich wie ein Kompromiss an um Kosten zu sparen, ähnlich Ibis Mojo oder dem ersten 650B Pivot Firebird.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Einfach nur den Federweg zu reduzieren hört sich wie ein Kompromiss an um Kosten zu sparen.



"harter Tobak" 

ich hab die Tage mit Kalle korrespondiert,-  
seiner Ansicht nach hat Nicolai zur Zeit die beste Rahmenpalette die es jemals bei -N- gab.
deshalb glaube ich nicht das da an Ingenieurskunst gespart wurde...
Ich denke das -N- eine schnelle Trailflitsche mit dem ION 16 aufstellen wollte, dahin geht ja der allgem. Trend.


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

Ich finde die Nicolai-Palette ebenfalls besser denn je! 
"Harter Tobak" ist nicht so hart gemeint! Natürlich kann man das machen um schnell zu reagieren. Ich denke nur, dass langfristig eine gezielte "Neukonstruktion", für 650B/27,5 und 16 cm Hinterbau-Federweg der bessere Weg sein dürfte. Zusätzlich dem hier gewünschten ION-17/18 ...


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

Die Argumentation ânimm halt nen Downhillerâ oder â150mm sind fÃ¼r Trails genugâ sind fÃ¼r sich betrachtet fÃ¼r das angedachte Terrain richtig. Nicht aber wenn du ein âDo it all bikeâ willst.
Wenn ich in den Bikeurlaub fahr, z.B. Gardasee, hab ich wenig Lust zwei Bikes mitzunehmen.

  @KHUJAND:


> Ich denke das -N- eine schnelle Trailflitsche mit dem ION 16 aufstellen wollte, dahin geht ja der allgem. Trend.



Warte mal ab, wie lange der Trend hÃ¤lt.
Und schau dir diverse Neuvorstellungen im 650B-Segment genau an.
Das sind fast alles leicht modifizierte 26"-Enduros mit geringfÃ¼gigen Anpassungen aber keine Neukonstruktionen.
Die Hersteller mÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r 2014 schnell was aus dem KÃ¶cher ziehen. Erhellende GesprÃ¤che konnte man auf der eurobike fÃ¼hren.

Die Gabelhersteller liefern das was kurzfristig gebraucht wird: Leichte, im Federweg reduzierte Modelle, die als 27,5"er auch an bisherigen Hauptrahmen funktionieren.

2015 wird das schon wieder anders aussehen 

 @no-style


> Einfach nur den Federweg zu reduzieren hÃ¶rt sich wie ein Kompromiss an um Kosten zu sparen, Ã¤hnlich Ibis Mojo oder dem ersten 650B Pivot Firebird.


Das Ibis mag ein totschickes Bike sein. Leider kann sich so eine kleine Klitsche nicht jedes Jahr neue Formen leisten. Neue Bezeichnungen, Farben oder Laminierungen mÃ¼ssen reichen fÃ¼r die jeweils nÃ¤chste Saison.
Selbst fÃ¼r Specialized gibt es da keinen positiven Business Case.
Die Realisierung von Ibis ist indiskutabel. Me-too-LÃ¶sung.

Der Vorteil dieser Entwicklungen, die eine Sog-Wirkung entfalten und ganze Branchen mitziehen (siehe 29er, 650B, Light-Enduro), ist daÃ sich neue MÃ¶glichkeiten dirch Nischen fÃ¼r kleine oder auch flexible Unternehmen auftun. daher hab ich keine sorge das fÃ¼r mich passende zu finden.
Aber wir schweifen ab vom konkreten ION-Max 

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> like Helius AM





Bzgl. deines gesprächs mitm boss: sieht er denn eigentlich keine lücke zwischen ion sechsfuffzich und Ion 20?


----------



## crouvean (12. September 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> in carbon dann bitte



Carbon is fast so ne seuche wie 29"

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (12. September 2013)

Keine Bange. Carbon kommt auch bald. Das ist amtlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Und schau dir diverse Neuvorstellungen im 650B-Segment genau an.
> Das sind fast alles leicht modifizierte 26"-Enduros mit geringfügigen Anpassungen aber keine Neukonstruktionen.
> Die Hersteller müssen für 2014 schnell was aus dem Köcher ziehen. Erhellende Gespräche konnte man auf der eurobike führen.
> 
> ...



Uwe. . .  "soll heißen" 

noch 1 jahr mit dem Rahmenkauf warten ?


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

Entweder das. 
Oder auch zurückrudern auf 26 Zoll, sollte die Kundenmehrheit 650B/27,5 nicht in der Breite annehmen.
Tatsache ist doch: 650B/27,5 erfreut sich speziell in USA schon länger einer wachsenden Gemeinde und ist durchaus "Riders Demand". Nur hat es die Industrie die es in der Hand entweder mehr Wahl zu geben, oder 26 Zoll zugunsten von 650B/27,5 "sterben" zu lassen. 
Aus Produktionskostensicht kann ich das durchaus verstehen ... und in 2015 wird man anhand Verkaufszahlen sehen wohin die Reise zukünftig geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Entweder das.
> Oder auch zurückrudern auf 26 Zoll, sollte die Kundenmehrheit 650B/27,5 nicht in der Breite annehmen.
> Tatsache ist doch: 650B/27,5 erfreut sich speziell in USA schon länger einer wachsenden Gemeinde und ist durchaus "Riders Demand". Nur hat es die Industrie die es in der Hand entweder mehr Wahl zu geben, oder 26 Zoll zugunsten von 650B/27,5 "sterben" zu lassen.
> Aus Produktionskostensicht kann ich das durchaus verstehen ... und in 2015 wird man anhand Verkaufszahlen sehen wohin die Reise zukünftig geht ...



was bleibt uns übrig ? alle(s) setzt auf die grösseren laufräder. 
mir ist nur bange  das  z.Z. wirklich nur die  modifizierten 26 auf 650b Rahmen zu kaufen gibt, und in 1nem Jahr nachdem  genug "damit getestet wurde" , dann Rahmen mit kompl. neue + moderne geometrien kommen.?!?! 

fragen über fragen


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2013)

@KHUJAND

ich glaube es ist im moment kein guter zeitpunkt für einen neukauf, zumal dein lieblingsbike auch noch relativ neu ist 

viele (auch Händler sind unsicher), wissen nicht wo die reise hingeht...zudem sind die 650er so wahrscheinlich noch unausgereift, da erste charge...keine wirklich langjährigen Erfahrungen mit Komponenten, rahmenbau usw....

bei vielen könnte der kunde mehr oder weniger ne art Beta tester sein....

ich denk momentan ist ein (ausgereiftes) 26er enduro das bessere bike (und wird es je nach Fahrstil wohl immer bleiben) im vergleich zum (unausgereiften) 27,5er


nicht jeder setzt auf 27,5....canyon hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre,  2014 z.bsp strive, Torque ex und torque frx (neu) alles in 26 zoll, wenn ich mich irre....

entweder sie bleiben aus Überzeugung dabei, was geil wär, oder sie haben noch keine ordentliche Lösung für den gravity bereich gefunden...kann auch sein


----------



## psychoo2 (12. September 2013)

Bzgl. Ion16 in 650B hab ich diese Woche mal mit Vinc geschrieben
und er hat gemeint sie wären gerade dabei finale Geoemtrie fest zu legen. 

Und ob man am Ende bei 150mm oder mehr landen wird ist noch nicht ganz fix.

Ich denke mal das das ION16 dann kein 650B Schnellschuß wird den sonst würden Sie sich nicht die Zeit noch nehmen um das Konzept zu überarbeiten sondern hätten auf der Eurobike gleich ein 650B ION16 vorgestellt.


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

Hmmm ... schwierig ...

Geht es nach vielen Herstellern hat man nicht mehr die Wahl zwischen 3 LR-Größen. Mir als Kunden wäre das aber eigentlich ganz recht. Das bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich habe mich Ende 2012 auf 650B/27,5 festgelegt und denke darüber derzeit wenig nach ...

Bezüglich 650B-spezifischer Bikes gibt es ja aktuell anscheinend einen Mix: Einige Hersteller gehen komplett auf 650B, entsprechend angepasst. 26 Zoll fliegt aus dem Programm. Andere bieten mehr oder wenige gute Konvertierungen/Modifizierungen an. Ob diese sich dann zukünftig auf ein LR-Maß festlegen bleibt abzuwarten.

"Testen" bezieht sich vermutlich eher auf das Kaufverhalten. Wir reden von theoretischen 12,5 mm welche unter Umständen "angepasst" werden müssen. Das wird sich genauso wandeln und weiter entwickeln wie bei den 26 Zöllern in den letzten Jahren auch. Hier dürfte beim ION-16 650B/27,5 auch noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen sein ...

Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass der Unterschied eher gering ist. Ich habe ja ein konvertierbares Bike und fahre 650B mit 26er Dropouts und Gabel, dank großzügiger Reifenfreiheit. Wenn das gut gemacht ist ist der Unterschied zu 650B-spezifisch zu vernachlässigen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Uwe. . .  "soll heißen"
> 
> noch 1 jahr mit dem Rahmenkauf warten ?



Du kriegts jetzt doch eh kein ION 16-650B.
Warte erst mal in Ruhe ab, wie das Bike wirklich wird.

Option, falls das 650B-ION doch nix ist:
Hold dir ein ION 16-26". Bei deiner (unserer) Halbwertszeit der Bikes ist die Reifenversorgung sicher gestellt 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## chorge (18. September 2013)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
170-180mm am Heck.
Geeignet für Gabeln vom 170-200mm, je nach Laufradgröße.
Wechselbare oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden um 26" oder 27.5" verwenden zu können.
Wenn die neuen Lager wirklich besser sind, dann diese. Ansonsten die alten...
Etwas leichter als das alte ION18!
Umwerferauftauglich.
1.5" Steuerrohr, damit man alle Freiheiten hat.

Das wär mein Bike! Wenn es auf 170mm Gabeln mit 650B ausgelegt wird, kann man es schließlich auch problemlos mit ner 180er SC 26" Gabel fahren, oder wenn der LW etwas flacher sein darf auch mal mit ner 26" 200mm DC. Deswegen würde ich auch durchaus dafür plädieren, dass man Richtung 18cm am Heck geht, zumindest in der 26" Position der Ausfallenden. Dazu vielleicht noch ne zweite Umlenkwippe konstruieren, damit der Kunde zwischen 17cm/650B und 18cm/26" wählen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (18. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
> 170-180mm am Heck.
> Geeignet für Gabeln vom 170-200mm, je nach Laufradgröße.
> Wechselbare oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden um 26" oder 27.5" verwenden zu können.
> ...



Genau mein Reden!
Eine Ausnahme: Austauschbare Ausfallenden sind nicht notwendig. Die unterschiedliche Höhe von 650B zu 26" ist durch die Dämpferaufnahme (unterschiedliche Nullage ausgefedert) zu erzielen.
Längenanpassung ist nicht notwendig, wenn für 650B ausgelegt und ein gerades Yoke verwendet wird anstatt Hufeisen.
Umwerfer bräucht ich auch nicht, könnte man aber optional machen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## chorge (18. September 2013)

Umwerfer ist für mich essentiell im Allgäu! Bergauf fahre ich ein 20er oder 22KB mit 36er Ritzel. Im der Ebene tut so ne 36-11 Übersetzung auch gut, weil es zumindest halbwegs vorwärts geht. 
Fände es hält schön, wenn die Kettenstreben kurz wären, daher fände ich Ausfallenden schick, die man nach vorne schräg unten verschieben kann. Damit gleicht man die unterschiedlichen Durchmesser der 26" oder 650B sowohl in der Tretlagerhöhe als auch in der Strebenlänge aus... 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass N damit ne breite Käuferschicht ansprechen würde, welche erstmal  ihre guten alten Laufräder weiter nutzen möchten, und ggfs. auch ihre 180mm Gabeln. Wenn das 26" Zeug dann durch ist, könnte man sukzessive auf 650B umstellen, ohne nen unpassenden Rahmen zu haben. Oder man kann eben sofort mit 650B aufbauen, ohne aber nen faulen Kompromiss zu fahren was den Rahmen betrifft...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
> 170-180mm am Heck.
> Geeignet für Gabeln vom 170-200mm, je nach Laufradgröße.
> Wechselbare oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden um 26" oder 27.5" verwenden zu können.
> ...



Dingdong, there it is ...

Entspricht im Großen und Ganzen dem Helius AFR.

Man braucht nicht mal eine zweite Umlenkwippe, wenn man das mit verschiedenen Aufnahmen in der einen verwirklicht.

Ich wäre für variable Ausfallenden, denn so kann der Kunde evtl. auch noch seine Wunschkettenstrebenlänge realisieren.

Dazu noch das schon vorgeschlagene Angle-FettSet, und schon hab ich ein voll variables Bike, dass vom Hometrail bis üblen Bikepark-Missbrauch alles mitmacht.

Vor allem: da gibts nicht so viel. Und trotzdem wird genau der Einsatzbereich größer werden. Man denke nur an Saalbach oder PdS. Da kann man zwischen Gondel/Park und selber hochtreten/Naturtrail alles machen. Und man will da alles machen. Aber weder 2 Bikes mitnehmen noch faule Kompromisse eingehen.

-> Ion AFR!


----------



## trailterror (18. September 2013)

Ein aktuelles (auslauf) ion 16 mit der, im fall der fälle, möglichkeit auf 27,5' zu wechseln und ner gabelfreiheit mit EBL um die 570mm (so könnte der knappe stack wert korrigiert werden, oder eben auch nicht, wenn mans so mag) wär schon toll.
1cm mehr im heck hätte noch was...falls net möglich wären die 160 noch im rahmen....


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> 200mm? Meinste das etwa ernsthaft?




Ja! Warum nicht?


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2013)

Mir pers. wärs zuviel.

Ich befürchte eh, dass wir keinen gemeinsamen nenner finden werden 
Mein wunschbike steht im ersten post; ich befürchte, dass es deinem nicht zu 100% entspricht


----------



## xeont2k (26. August 2015)

Noel Buckley hat mitgelesen.
http://knollybikes.com/bikes/delirium-296#geometry
Das kommt den Wünschen hier wohl recht nahe, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Noel Buckley hat mitgelesen.
> http://knollybikes.com/bikes/delirium-296#geometry
> Das kommt den Wünschen hier wohl recht nahe, oder?



Ich glaub da müßten die Leute hier schon im Delirium sein damit sie sich das hier kaufen 

G.


----------



## xeont2k (26. August 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub da müßten die Leute hier schon im Delirium sein damit sie sich das hier kaufen
> 
> G.


Es wird ein Bike gebaut, das in meinen Augen den hier genannten Anforderungen nahe kommt.
Das soll keine Missionierung oder Kaufempfehlung sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2015)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Es wird ein Bike gebaut, das in meinen Augen den hier genannten Anforderungen nahe kommt.
> Das soll keine Missionierung oder Kaufempfehlung sein.



Ja, an technischen Zahlen würde es wahrscheinlich nicht scheitern 

G:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

